# HELP! need Ritchey seat clamp for 2010 SST 1.0



## zaragarcia (Oct 14, 2009)

Beware of putting headset spaces (20mm) under the seat clamp to gain a bit of seat height. During the first test ride I cracked the Ritchey clamp down the back side after hitting a bump. Lucky there was no carbon damage.
My problem now is I have contacted Fuji and every dealer I can find who deals with Fuji, but sometimes I get no reply or they say they will contact Fuji. When I contacted Fuji they said I had to go through a dealer. Weeks have gone by with no answers and of course I can't ride the bike. Any solutions or help finding a new one would be much appreciated. I don't care if it is a Ritchey or the new Oval model. I live in the UK and have already contacted Evans cycles.
Cheers,
Everyone


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Ritchey sells them direct through their web site. For a while they only carried the WCS carbon model, but it looks like they have aluminum now as well. Just need to verify size.

Ritchey Logic - Road - Seatposts - WCS 1-Bolt Mast Topper


----------



## polaxo (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Zaragarcia, 

I ran into similar issue and now I need a new topper for my fuji sst 1.0. Did fuji ever get back to you? Or, did you source directly from a manufacturer? Your feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## ezmoney007 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have question for you, I am building a 59cm 2009 SST2 , but I cannot find torque +/- values for seat clamp and stem any help , also what size front derailleur clamp did you go with, I find the closest is a 34.9?


----------

